# Post your food sources....



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

Would anyone/everyone post what food sources they use for their frogs? I am just now taking on Corey w's method of RFB culturing, and I have a few cultures of springtails. And obviously the FF's. But what else do people use at least every month, I'm looking for new feeders that are easy to culture.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Fruit flys-Melanogaster and Hydei, pinheads,Phoenix Worms. I only have 2 frogs (for the moment :wink: ), so I don`t culture my own(also for the moment) My best friend works at a reptile/amph. pet store, so I get like a 1000 pinheads for about 20 bucks that lasts for weeks. John


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

FFs and termites (used as a treat; high in cholesterol) - Dusted about every other feeding or so.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Fruit flies, flour beetles and their larva, lesser wax worms and springtails. I am also starting to use crickets a little more often but not on any regularity.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Wingless melanogasters, Hydei, springtails, isopods, crickets, and once I start getting some production I'll add mico mealworms and rice flour beatle larve to the list, and I use termites when I can get them. I'm hoping to add some different feeders to that list, particularly wood lice and back springtails.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Silver fish or fire brats are nice since they can be bred along with crickets.
If the happen to bypass being eaten by the frogs they typically wont start to breed on their own accord, unlike crickets, which in my oppion can be a real plus depending on the situation.

Meal moths are real good treats and can be cultured like any waxworm but tend to grow and finish their life cycle much faster. The larvae are much easier to retrieve from the culture since they perfer to use the vertical space of the container. Also the larvae mature at a smaller size than other wax worms and stay small enough to even be taken by adult thumbs.

I found out the name of the bettles that occasionally come with crickets curtesy of DB (cant remember who posted). Dermistid larvae (not the adults) can be fed, but a feeding dish should be considered.

Aphids are deffinate favorites and can be cultured using the residual light from surrounding set ups. Although I suggest containerizing them seperate and keeping them containerized.

Spider culturing is possible but somewhat inefficient when it comes to the availability of space. Also depending on species, that would be the case for wanderers like of the sand spider variety. I have one type that is a tangle web spider like widows but is a lot smaller and can be cultured communially without canibalism. Then the egg sacs can be harvested and hatched in a seperate feeding container. Pain in the ass regardless of how crazy you are, or want to be.

Locusts (a pain)

Of course the numerable plantonic species you can get with feild sweepings, pending on region. Some ants (none that I've foung in my region)

I have heard of people on here that feed roach nymphs but can't tell you myself of success on that with darts.

There was another kid on here that was trying to culture fly parasites (wasps), but seems a little impracticle even to me.

If you have larger sized frogs you can consider breeding guppies which gives interest to the reaction of the frogs.

Some frogs pending on how picky (how much you spoil them with treats)
will go for small annelid species.

I'm sure there's a few (a lot) more I'm not thinking of.


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Enlighted Rogue said:


> Fruit flys-Melanogaster and Hydei, pinheads,Phoenix Worms. I only have 2 frogs (for the moment :wink: ), so I don`t culture my own(also for the moment) My best friend works at a reptile/amph. pet store, so I get like a 1000 pinheads for about 20 bucks that lasts for weeks. John


do pinheads stay the same size and does anyone know how to culture them?They seem the best option for me.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Pinheads are just a common term for freshly hatched crix. They will get large with time - but you have a couple of weeks before they are too big to feed.

They are pretty easy to culture. Go to your local pet store and purchase some large crickets. Select the females (large ovipositor at the end of their abdomen) and place them in a container of moist cocobedding for a couple of days. They will lay their eggs a couple inches below the surface (look like mini grains of rice). You can either remove the females after you see eggs - or just let them die in the container to ensure maximal egg production. Keep the container warm (80-90) and moist (but not wet). In 2-3 weeks you should see tiny little crickets crawling around the substrate.

Provide the baby crickets with an appropriate gutload and a water source (water soaked cotton balls are usually the best). If you place toilet paper rolls in the container, the baby crickets will often congregate inside - making feeding or dusting easier.


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats what I thought.If they got too big I have five very hungry tokay hatchlings that would make waste of them.I go through 10 dozen crickets or so a week feeding my other herps.the problem I'm having with culturing crickets is that they reek.Maybe I'll do it in the garage until the snow comes for its usual eight month stint.

Are the pin heads small enough for vents?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Crickets do stink - but when I was just trying to hatch the babies and feed them off shortly after - I didn't experience much of a smell. Much more so from having a giant cricket bin o' crix to feed the chams.

If you already have the adults for the Tokays - give hatching pinheads a shot. It worked best for me in the summer/early fall when ambient temps were higher.

Pinheads are small enough for vents - but the pins will tend to stay on the bottom of the enclosure - not crawl up like FFs. My red vents at least don't spend much time in the leaf litter - so I don't know how well they would work with them.


----------



## froggerboy (Jul 9, 2006)

rozdaboff said:


> Pinheads are small enough for vents - but the pins will tend to stay on the bottom of the enclosure - not crawl up like FFs. My red vents at least don't spend much time in the leaf litter - so I don't know how well they would work with them.


That wouldn't be good but I have luecs that would probably love them.
Doesn't also apply for springtials? I couldn't grab them at the NWFF because they sold out so quick, but wanted to dump a culture in with the vents to provide a constant food source.
What about aphids? I never considered them. Back when all I had was plants, they were a damnation to me.Would they infest my plants in the vivariums the same or does anyone think they could be controlled by the frogs?Luecs are healthy eaters but I'm not sure about the vents.


----------

